# 222 Remington Shooter



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just wondering if there were any 222 Rem shooters out there, between myself and my father we have 4 of them. Anyway, we have always shot 50 gr. bullets in them. Nosler BT for myself, and wichester psp's for my father.

So, I was looking at going down to a 40gr Nosler BT, and I was wondering if anyone had any experience as far as accuracy. I get consistent 1/2 to 3/4 in groups with the 50's, but the 40's can be pushed quit a bit faster and I would think the performance on prarie dogs would be a bit better. They are also a couple of inches flatter over 300 yds.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My Dad has one. We have always loaded the 50gr Speer bullets. They are deadly accurate. We have never seen a reason to try anything else.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2008)

I love my little hot rod its as ugly as can be (remington 788) but it will shoot ,make my 22-250 winchester coyote heavy barrel green with envy ..
45 gr Hollow point and a soft nose berger bullets .....


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

My dad has used 40gr bullets for years in his and great results no reson to think it would be a problem for you. Always small groups with that little .222.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I used to have a Savage 222 with a cheap scope. I paid $50 for it. I made a very stupid mistake when i sold it, best gun I ever had. I would buy another 222, I always liked them. I used factory loads and they still shot good.


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I've always used the 50 gr Speer TNT's in mine. Always worked great, so I never messed with it. 
I have thought about the 40's though. That could be a good chore.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well the 40's shot as good or better.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I sure miss my triple deuce. It was an old Rem 788, too. It shot like a house afire for a long time, then I started noticing the POI would drift as I shot, traced to a barrel pressure point on the stock, which I didn't get fixed before before I let it get away, for which I STILL kick myself regularly (I'm due for this week  ). When I reloaded I was experimenting with heavier bullets, 70 gr semi spitzer with a heavy jack, for larger game. (Small deer, antelope, etc). Never got to try it for that, but it shot better than most expected it to shoot.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I shot 35 gr bullets with supurb accuracy. I couldn't find a load the 222 wouldn't fire accurately.


----------



## Treadlightly (Jun 6, 2008)

ever there was a cartridge that neede improving it would have to be the 222rem. Is there anyone with any experience with one of these I'd love some feedback. Cheers Gary


----------

